
Thieves Used Audio Deepfake of a CEO to Steal $243,000 - emptybits
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/d3a7qa/thieves-used-audio-deep-fake-of-a-ceo-to-steal-dollar243000
======
joelx
As a CEO this is terrifying. I just emailed my accounting team to tell them to
always call and verify with me prior to going along with any sort of payment
transfers.

